# Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!



## Davis631 (25. September 2011)

Servus zusammen,
ich habe Anfang diesen Jahres einen Fliegenfischerkurs gemacht und möchte mir nun ein eigenes Equipment zulegen.
Meine bevorzugten Zielfische sind Forellen/Äschen an kleinen bis mittelgroßen  Bächen in Bayern. D.h. ein leichtes Gerät Klasse 4 oder 5 wäre meiner Meinung nach optimal.

Ich wollte euch mal um eure Einschätzung zu folgenden Artikeln bitten - mein Budget liegt bei max 250 € (Rute, Rolle, Schnur):

- Vision Atom 8'0" / # 4 Fliegenfischer Set bei http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/
oder
- http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/ruten-rollen-kombos/loop-adventure-set.html
oder
- http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/loop-...-4363-l-2.html

Kann das was? Welches Angebot ist besser? Hab ich damit auch noch in ein  paar Jahren Spaß? Gibts sonst irgentwo gute Angebote die was taugen? Was meint ihr?

Danke schon mal für eure Rückmeldung
Martin


----------



## Daniel1983 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Auch wenn sich das nun brutal anhört.....

mit allen drei sets kannst du nichts falsch machen kommen alle von guten Firmen und die verkaufen sogar im nieder-preis segment keinen schrott.

Aber wie du schreibst "kleine-mittel große" Bäche da würd ich eindeutig zu dem Visioen Atom Set in 8fet Klasse 4 greifen. Mit dem wirst du sicher deinen Spaß haben.

Beste Grüße


----------



## hecht fan (28. September 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

wenn du deine ausrüstung kaufst kanst du mit min.100euro rute,50euro rolle und 50euro schnurnichts falsch machen , solange das zeug von guten herstellern wie grays ist


----------



## Alexbarkide (28. September 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Seh ich genau so.
Meine erste (Billig-)Kombo war von Balzer, also wirklich nicht sooo die Fliegenfischerexperten...Und das Ganze liegt auch schon etwa 20 Jahre zurück. Trotzdem hab ich mit dem Set das Werfen und auch das Fangen gelernt.
Später kam dann ne gute Rolle und Schnur dazu und schließlich ne neue Rute. Quasi nach jedem Ferienjob ein Teil ausgetauscht.

Kauf dir eine Kombo und leg los...

Tight Lines
Alex


----------



## Davis631 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Servus zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen. 
Würdet Ihr Greys Fliegenruten auch empfehlen? Ich habe auf der Fliegenfischermesse die Greys Streamflex probiert und fand die auch sehr gut. Eine andere Fliegenrute in meinem Preissegment ist die Greys GRXi.
Gibts zu Greys (GRXI und Streamflex) Erfahrungswerte - gerade im Vergleich zu Vision und Loop?

z.B.
http://www.foerg-angelgeraete.de/index.php/Fliegenruten-Sets/Zeige-alle-Produktehtml.html

Danke euch schon mal,

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Hallo!

Hab mir heuer im Frühjahr von Adh fishing dieses Set gekauft!
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/ruten-rollen-kombos/vision-attack-set.html

Ich hab mir die Combo in dder Klasse 5 gekauft, jetzt gibt es sie nur noch in der 4er, aber die passt sicher besser für kleine Bäche.

Ich bin echt begeistert von der Combo. Ich habe keinen Kurs gemacht und mitlerweile bekomme ich schon wirklich ansehnliche Würfe hin und die Fische kommen auch regelmässig ans Land.

Und die Ersatzteilbeschaffung für Vision Produkte ist auch kein Problem. Ich hab meine Rute durch einen eigenen Fehler in 4 TEile geteilt und hab das mittlere Rutenstück ohne Probleme für 40€ bekommen.

Und der Preis ist auch echt klasse! Statt 210€ nur 170€.

Einzig die Schnur werde ich nächstes Jahr gegen eine neue Austauschen. Die ist jetzt schon nicht mehr so gschmeidig. Liegt aber auch dran das ich sie nie wirklich gepfegt habe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

LG Lukas


----------



## woern1 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Wg. den entsprechenden Greys-Ruten kannst du auch mal hier schauen:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/
bzw. 
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/greysgrp.html
Ich hab' auch 2 Greys-Ruten (allerdings eine GS und eine G-Tec) und bin von beiden schlichtweg begeistert (Wurfeigenschaften, Verarbeitung).
Zudem gibts ne 30-jährige Graantie für den Erstbesitzer (im Garantiefall kostets eine Kostenpauschale).

werner


----------



## Davis631 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab mir heuer im Frühjahr von Adh fishing dieses Set gekauft!
> http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/ruten-rollen-kombos/vision-attack-set.html
> ...



Hallo Lukas,

danke dir für deine Info. Bei der Schnur brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen. Das liegt nicht an deiner Pflege, sondern das die Schnur bei den Vision Combos nicht gut ist/war.
Das habe ich jedenfalls nach einem Anruf bei einem Fachgeschäft in Erfahrung gebracht. Sollte mit einer anderen Schnur jedenfalls besser klappen.

Ich denke es wird die Vision, hier gibts das beste Feedback.
Es sei denn ich bekomme irgentwo noch die Greys Streamflex (Vorgängermodell XF2) her. Falls jemand ne Ahnung hat - bitte melden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Meinst das das Attacke Set wird oder was? 
Eine neue Schnur ist bei dem Preis eh schon leicht drinnen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Davis631 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

nein, das Vision Atom Komplettset für ca. 219 €

aber wie gesagt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach der Greys Streamflex (Vorgängermodell XF2). Schau mer mal.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## woern1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Einschätzung Fliegen Combo!*

Greys Streamflex: 
z.B. bei Förg Angelgeräte (haben noch 5er auf Lager)


oder halt in England, da müsstest du mal googeln oder bei ebay.co.uk schauen.

TL

werner


----------

